# RC Rock Crawler



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know we have some RC people here. Been lookin at little rock crawlers. What's a good starting point that's not too expensive.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I got this one for my boy last Christmas I play with it as much as he does http://www.nitrorcx.com/1scexrcmadcr.html


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Redcat rockslide seems to be a good beginner one from wat I've read on the forums and I like redcats machines personally


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

jaugernaut trucks but they are expensive and hard to find


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks ill look into those. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My neighbor has three rock crawlers and some other fast trucks. Hes wife's is one of comp crawlers and it is bad *** the Lipo battery last around four hours. He said I could get into it around 300. I want one bad.Pics coming


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's sick. He'll sell ya his for $300? Or a new one is $300?

My buddy is an RC fanatic. He says redcat isn't good stuff, to look at HPI crawler.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Dang it P! These are cool and I've always wanted one


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

If you really want to drop some $ on this hobby you could get into the scale trucks they're pretty freakin cool with life like parts


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow...  that is awesome


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats what my neighbor has the real life looking ones. The pic is his wifes and the articulation is sick.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> That's sick. He'll sell ya his for $300? Or a new one is $300?
> 
> My buddy is an RC fanatic. He says redcat isn't good stuff, to look at HPI crawler.


You can get into a good one for around 300 but real addictive to up grade.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

That's the kind I was looking to get into but decided I would rather put the money in my teryx but it looks fun


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

I used to really want one. They seem pretty cool! But pricey!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I found one thats pretty cool for $400 but you still have to buy a battery and charger and body. It's got an alm. frame, and metal MOA (motor on axle) axles. It's pretty sick.

1/10 Bully MOA Comp Crawler

^ That's not the kit, the RTR kit is $399 on other sites.







But I didnt really want to spend but 1/2 that $$$ lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I've decided on the bully comp crawler.... just not sure I Want to come off that much $$$$ lol


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Look at Axial rock crawlers they have some pretty legite stuff.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah legit $$$$ too... I've looked at some.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah they are expensive but I have driven a bunch and they are nice...


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Axial has some nice crawlers. With the articulation they have they can do some amazing things. I used to race 1/8 buggies and truggies and it is a blast. It can get real pricey real quick (Rc). Kits around 7, radio 3, batts a couple notes.....each engine around 3-4 notes, etc etc. I had several thousand into it quickly. Lot of fun though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That axial ax10 ridgecrest is a cool looking entry level buggy.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

RC4WD - Welcome


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I had a couple crawlers a few years ago. An Axial comp style crawler and a TLT based scale version of my K5 Blazer. I'll try to post some pics when I get home. I'd like to get back into it if I had a good place to go run them and some friends that did it. I get bored by myself.

Stick with big brand stuff when you buy. HPI, Losi, Axial, etc. If you have a local hobby shop, I'd go there and see what brands they stock, especially parts. Having to order everything online is a hassle. Nothing like a stupid a $4 part breaking and you have to pay $10 in shipping and wait a week to get it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I ended up spending my money on a Bushmaster AR and a .38 revolver.... lol


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like what I do. Hmm this looks fun....ooh wait, look at that....hey a gun! lol

R/C can really be a money pit. I was REALLY into nitro stuff for 2-3 years and I probably spent enough to buy a new ATV and deck it out :34:.


----------

